# Just got an Altima!



## Kagemusha (Aug 17, 2005)

Just picked up a 2002 3.5SE Altima over the weekend! Traded in my 1998 Integra for it...

The power difference is more than obvious...my Integra was lightly modified and had 160hp at best with the mods (142 stock)...

The ability to easily pass cars on the highway was great...no need to make a huge racket with my previous car and its loud exhaust...

I got a decent deal on it, but it does have a down side it has 80,000 kms on it...but its black and a V6 which is very hard to find up here in Vancouver, so I went for it. There aer plenty of silver and beige ones tho ....

Looking forward to frequent this forum more!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrats! Enjoy the powa.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Smart move. Anytime you dump an overpriced Honda, your on the right track.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thats great, the altima family is expanding, vq35de!!!!


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Welcome to the family. I just got mine a few months to. 
Passing slow drivers in the broken line in the HOV lane is always fun. Espcuially when they know you want to pass them and they try to speed up before the lane closes, not even close. ( then i slow the fuck down for a minute just to piss them off then take off)


----------



## Sige-Lang (Sep 24, 2005)

*2nd year anniversary today (Sept23) of my 3.5SE 2003*

I like it very much. All push button aircon control except temp control. Wood trim, sunroof, leather,1 power seat, heated seats (x2) , 6CD Bose , HID, fog light, rear spoiler etc etc. and never had a single tune up (66K miles). 

Sorry for bragging. Can't help it.


----------



## Kagemusha (Aug 17, 2005)

Sige-Lang said:


> I like it very much. All push button aircon control except temp control. Wood trim, sunroof, leather,1 power seat, heated seats (x2) , 6CD Bose , HID, fog light, rear spoiler etc etc. and never had a single tune up (66K miles).
> 
> Sorry for bragging. Can't help it.


I did'nt get the one with 6CD or HIDs 

But i love the foglights haha i have them on too much

and i have no heated seats....i have the "base" 3.5 V6


----------

